# zu gross/schwer für bmx?



## Börman (30. Mai 2004)

hey ja,

ich bin 2.05cm gross und wollte mal fragen ob ihr selber so gross seid oder jemanden kennt, weil ich mir nen bmx zulegen wollte
und ich wiege 85kg

passt das aufn bmx oder nicht???

mfg tim

habt ihr vieleicht nen link wo es billige bmx gibt weil ich erstmal ausprobieren will ob es mir nach nem monat noch spass macht.


----------



## crazy-spy (31. Mai 2004)

www.gs-bmx.de
www.bmx-mailorder.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (31. Mai 2004)

nein, du bist nicht "zu gross" und schon garnicht zu schwer für ein GUTES bmx. von einem billigkauf rate ich generell ab, die gründe sind x-fach besprochen worden. teste mal ein 21" rahmen.

z.b. WETHEPEOPLE 4-Seasons Pro 2003 bei parano unter "kompletträder" und dann "freestyle bikes".


----------



## Bunes007 (31. Mai 2004)

Also mein Kumpel is 1,96 groß und der hat auf meinem 20,5" schon arge Probs.
Also unter 21" wird bei dir nix laufen.
Aba es is halt sone Sache, wenn du richtig BMX fahren willst, sitzte sowieso fast nie und da kommste auch mit nem normalem Rahmen zurecht.
Wennde treten willst und dabei sitzen brauchste min.22" und Sattel raus.

Also du musst dir im Klaren sein was du mit dem BMX machen willst.
Aba dazu die BMXFAQ von Bremerhavener.


----------



## a$i (31. Mai 2004)

ich fahre bei 182cm gemütlich nen 20.5", also solltest du mindestens den 20.5" probieren. 21" wäre wahrscheinlich besser.



> Also unter 21" wird bei dir nix laufen.


wusste garnicht, dass es so lange frames gibt


----------



## alex_de_luxe (1. Juni 2004)

ich empfehle dir kein bmx. denn schon ich mit 187cm und mit einem langen racebike habe nach einem tag fahren arge rückenprobleme. mit dem 24" bmx-cruiser ist das schon viel besser. man muss sich viel weniger krümmen um den lenker zu halten.

auf dem bmx sehr ich immer ein bisschen aus wie quasimodo. so verkrümmt mit einem buckel, wie das dann bei dir aussieht, weiss nicht. kauf lieber was mit grösseren rädern, da ist der lenker auch weiter oben. weil du bist ja schon arg gross. aber lass dich nicht von der grösse abhalten rad zu fahren. 

viel spass


----------



## Bunes007 (1. Juni 2004)

a$i schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre bei 182cm gemütlich nen 20.5", also solltest du mindestens den 20.5" probieren. 21" wäre wahrscheinlich besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hä was willste?


----------



## a$i (1. Juni 2004)

> Hä was willste?



in deutsch für dich da du scheinbar etwas daneben bist:

laber keine ******** von der du gar keinen plan hast, über 21" GIBTS NICHT und sattel raus ist schwachsinn. also klappe und seh endlich ein, dass du müll laberst und versuch meine kommentare nicht ins lächerliche zu ziehen...


----------



## rotznas (1. Juni 2004)

ich glaube größer als 21 zoll gibt es nur in deinen träumen oder in meiner hose!


----------



## Börman (4. Juni 2004)

danke für eure antworten ich denke ich leih mir mal nen bmx vom kollege aus (weis net wieviel zoll) und dann fahr ich mal nen tag oder zwei damit rum. wenn es wirklich in den rücken geht dann muss ich halt beim mtb bleiben.
falls ihr wist wo ich nen bmx unter 100? herbekomme dann schreibts bitte hier rein

thx börman


----------



## Flatpro (4. Juni 2004)

unter 100 eusen bekommst du rein gar nix.
und das mit dem rücken ist nur en problem beim anfang...
die rückenmuskulatur m,uss sich erst dran gewöhnen und dementsprechend ausgebildet werden..das dauert halt seine zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (5. Juni 2004)

rotznas schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube größer als 21 zoll gibt es nur in deinen träumen oder in meiner hose!



Es gibt größere Dirt/Street Rahmen als 21" u.a. von Dragonfly.
Beim gewicht gibt es keine Probleme (wiege selbst soviel, und muss keinen Panzer fahren), größe kann ich nix zu sagen... bin selbst ca. 1,85m und würde für mich nie unter 20,75" gehen. Andere in meiner grße denken jedoch anders...


----------

